# Care of Re Boers



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

i have a beautiful Red Boer (Cinna) she came to me muscular and with so healthy shiny coat whe was fine until after her first kidding which was no problems there.
she acts fine she doesn't look good. no her gums and eyelids are fine no bloat no bottle jaw she gets wormer with ivermictin. her coat is dull and her spine at rear is showing and side hips are dipped inward. she eats and acts fine she just doesn't look good.

someone told me o she's a red boer get rid of her they are so hard to keep. ? say what? i love my Cinna she gave me two beautful healthly shiny coat twins bred with a Nubian so they came out Rome NubianxBoer lovely kids.

what am i doing wrong or what do i need to know that is different with red boers?
she has mineral block loose mineral free choice medicated goat ration right now usully sweet goat ration and good quality hay. we using medicated to pulp them up for another breeding season we breed Sept / Nov for spring kidding.

she currently has a Gatoraide in her water, i have given her a dab of yogurt and
granola and an iron injection. please help i appreciate it much.

i used to come here alot but i'm not as green as i was i delivered 2 sets of twins by myself and dealt with one that had uterine prolapse and she has the prettiest bucks and healthy bulky Standard Boer/Paint.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Is her kids still on her? Or have they just recently been weaned? If so then I would say she was just giving everything to her kids. If it has been awhile senced you weaned she just may take alittle longer to get back up to weight. Everyone has an opinion on the boers. To me its just how you manage. I was told several times to not raise boers cause they are no good. I have had very good luck with mine. In the end it should be about what you wanna raise. Every bred will have faults. Raise what YOU want not what everyone else thinks you should.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would get a fecal done for worms and cocci.. cocci doesn't always show scoring but ..it makes the goat lose condition even fed well... Stress from kidding may of triggered cocci.....

Check her for lice.....

When worming with Ivomec I give 1cc per 33 lbs then 10 days later....

I have a red boer doe and she is no different than my traditional..... :wink:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Have you copper bolased her lately? I have more reds than traditionals right now, and they are all hardy animals.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A good loose mineral with high copper might be all she needs, they dont get enough from blocks.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Tolers I pm'd you on facebook earlier to say hi and a few suggestions  Cinna is one of my very favorites from your herd, always liked her 

Round worms seem to be in full swing here. After talking with my neighbor this evening I am very sure that's what our goats had <a buckling had 'white cooked rice' things stuck to his butt a few weeks ago>, so we wormed with Equimax.
Well they did a fecal on their goat and he had a high count for round worms -- they also worm with cydectin, so they had to use something else and will be doing a fecal tomorrow to see if it worked or not <lucky them, her husband can do it at work himself>.

So I'd definitely make sure it's not worms.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Just a BTW: 12 years ago I discovered here a new, ivermectin-resistant form of roundworm, brought by a TB mare who was wormed with ivermectin the day she got here.
I began to notice her rubbing her tail on trees a lot. When I investigated I noticed a yellowish discharge from her anus. 
It was classic symptoms of roundworm, so I wormed with ivermectin like you were supposed to.
Barely, if any change. Scratching bad, discharge obvious.
Then, I saw it. As Phoebe held her tail to the side I saw a light yellow "angel hair pasta" looking worm come out of her anus, laying its eggs!
I freaked and called her owner and then the UF vet school. Turns out they had already seen these "ivermectin-resistant" roundworms. They told me what to use and I used it (Safeguard, double dose, I think)(don't quote me on that).
But these worms only persisted for three of four years max. I have not seen them since (knock on wood).


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Care of Red Boers*

Thanks to all of you. She weened her twins June i would say May but they get a little nibble here and there like a grab n go. she kidded February. I have wormed her with safeguard and 10 days later Ivermectin with a injection of Iron. she has both loose and block minerals. the copper wasn't that much higher in loose but i got a tub of it anyway. she had gatoraide in water thru those awful hot hot 100 + degree days. i keep a kit now Nutra Drench Yogurt Granola Penicillen Vit B12 comp capsules baking soda gatoraide etc. this was her first kidding she the only one of my does i didn't have to assist. just woke up to 2 pretty little Red Romes. she ah gave herself to the Nubian buck we had last year so what got done got done. he was only 6mo old so we got ours separated this year being we have four bucks. one has already sired just this week we gonna put em in stall one more time then we start selling bucks. but anyway that old man made me mad saying get rid of her reds were too much trouble.
i think stress may b the culprit her kids are independent and she got knocked down the pecking list as well while she was being such a good mamma.

she acts fine tho eats like she always did but she maybe doesn't get enough on the grain and mineral end of it being she eats last now. I will pull her aside for some
one on one feedings and see if she comes out of it. i swore she would take dominance on the does when i first got her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she was wormed good already with no response......I'd suspect cocci...I recommend a fecal.... :wink:


----------



## jadewill (Aug 22, 2012)

i hope im doing this right... i am wondering about the ivomec1% injectable- given orally. is the dose given straight from the bottle..or diluted with propolyne glycol like it is for dogs and cats etc...
i have a pygmy and a Nigeria dwarf both around 8 months and maybe 35-40 lbs tops! i don't want to hurt them by over doing at first ....due to worm death overload .... but they're rather skinny looking and extremely picky about what types of grasses and plants they will graze on... they haven't been worked since i got them about four months ago...how often should use the ivomec?? thanks y'all!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Straight from the bottle, no dilution.


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

have you seen her eat the mineral? Ive had some goats that took a long time to 'find' the block. A rough coat is a definite indicator that something is up; goats should be shiny!

edit: i also have two red boers (billys) and they shed a lot. The coat gets dull and looks whitish and fluffy but it comes off after a few weeks and they get all slick and shiny again. Mine are shedding now (dont ask me why, we are going into fall) but maybe thats whats happening? Can you take a picture?


----------

